# The most sexy Male in Fantasy an Sci-Fi EVER



## speedingslug (May 7, 2007)

The hottest Male Character ever ? any more to add ?

*10th Doctor* - Dr Who- David Tennant
*5th Docter * - Dr Who - Peter Davison
*9 th Doctor* - Dr Who - Chris Eccleston 
*Agent Barker* - Muppets in Space - Josh Charles
*Agent Garrity* - The 4400- Kavan Smith
*Agent Jay* - MIB - Will Smith
*André Marek* - Timeline- Gerard Butler
*Angel* -Angel/Buffy - David Boreanaz
*Aragorn * - LOTR- Viggo Mortenson
*Ares * - Xena/Hercules- Kevin Smith
*Avon* - Blakes 7 - Paul Darrow
*Ba’al * - SG1- Cliff Simon
*Batman* - Batman Begins - Christian Bale
*Batman* - Batman Forever - Val Kilmer
*Batman* - Batman Forever - Val Kilmer
*Boone* - Lost - Ian Somerhalder
*Brennan * - Mutant X - Victor Webster
*Buck Rogers* -Buck Rogers - Gil Gerard
*Cade Foster * - First Wave- Sebastian Spence
*Cameron Mitchell * - SG1- Ben Browder
*Camulus * - SG1 - Steve Bacic 
*Capt Jack* -Dr Who- John Barrowman
*Captain James T. Kirk * - Star Trek: TOS- William Shatner
*Captain Jean Luc Picard * - Star Trek: TNG- Patrick Stewart
*Captain John Sheridan* - Babylon 5 - Bruce Boxleitner
*Captain Jonathan Archer * - Enterprise - Scott Bakula
*Captain Meeklo Braca * - Farscape -  David Franklin
*Captain Steven Hiller* - Independence Day - Will Smith
*Chief Tyro*l – BSG - Aaron Douglas
*Chris Skelton* - Lfe on Mars - Marshall Lancaster
*Clark Kent * - Lois & Clark- Dean Cain
*Clark Kent/Superman* – Smallville- Tom Welling 
*Cole * - Charmed - Julian McMahon
*Commander Adama * - BSG- Edward James Olmos
*Connor McLeod* – Highlander- Christopher Lambert
*Coop * - Charmed- Victor Webster
*Cpt Jack Sparrow* - Pirates of the Caribbean- Johnny Depp
*Cyclops * X-Men- James Marsden
*Dale Cooper* -  Twin Peaks - Kyle MacLachlan
*Daniel Jackson * - SG1- Michael Shanks
*Daniel Jackson* -  Stargate: SG-1 - Michael Shanks
*David Banner* - Incredible Hulk -  Bill Bixby
*Dean Jensen * - Supernatural- Jensen Ackles
*Del Spooner* - I, Robot - Will Smith
*Denton Van Zan* - Reign of Fire - Matthew McConaughey
*Donnie Darko*  - Donnie Darko - Jake Gyllenhall 
*Dr. Bashir * - Star Trek: DS9- Alexander Siddig
*Dr. Beckett * - SGA- Paul McGillon
*Dr. Samuel Beckett * - Quantum Leap - Enterprise - Scott Bakula 
*Dr. Schreber * - Dark City- Kiefer Sutherland
*Duncan McLeod * - Highlander- Adrian Paul
*Edward Scissorhands* - Edward Scissorhands - Johnny Depp
*Ensign Harry Kim * - Star Trek: VOY- Garrett Wang 
*Eomer *– LOTR- Karl Urban
*Etienne Navarre * - Ladyhawke- Rutger Hauer
*Fox Mulder * - X-Files - David Duchovny
*Frank Sullivan* - Frequency- Dennis Quaid
*Frank the Rabbit* - Donnie Darko - James Duval
*Gaius Baltar * - BSG - James Callis 
*Gene Hunt* - Life On Mars - Philip Glenister
*Gigolo Joe* - AI - Jude Law
*Giles* – Buffy - Anthony Head
*Gunn* – Angel - J. August Richards
*Han Solo * - Star Wars - Harrison Ford
*Helo * - BSG- Tamoh Penikett
*Hiro* - Heroes - Masi Oka
*Indiana Jones * - Indiana Jones- Harrison Ford
*Jack * - Lost- Matthew Fox
*Jack O’Neill * - SG1- Richard Dean Anderson
*Jane * - Firefly - Adam Baldwin
*Jason* - Ice Pirates- Robert Urich
*Jerome Eugene* -  Morrow - Gattaca - Jude Law
*Jesse * - Mutant X- Forbes March 
*Jimmy Angelov* - Practical Magic- Goran Visnjic
*Jin * - Lost- Daniel Dae Kim
*Joachim* – Wrath of Khan -  Judson Scott
*John Chrichton * - Farscape - SG1- Ben Browder
*John Connor* - Terminator - Michael Biehn
*John Danziger * - Earth 2 - Clancy Brown 
*John Murdoch* -  Dark City - Rufus Sewell
*John Preston* - Equillibrium- Christian Bale
*John Sheppard * - SGA- Joe Flanigan
*Jonas Quinn * - SG1- Corin Nemec
*Jonathan E * - Rollerball - James Caan 
*Jonathan Kent* – Smallville- John Schneider
*Kevin Flynn* - Tron- Jeff Bridges
*Khan* – Wrath of Khan - Ricardo Montalban 
*King Leonidas* - 300 - Gerard Butler
*Krycek* X-Files- Nicholas Lea
*Kyle Baldwin * - The 4400- Chad Faust
*Lee Adama * - BSG- Jamie Bamber
*Legolas * - LOTR- Orlando Bloom
*Leo * - Charmed- Brian Krause
*Lex Luthor* – Smallville - Michael Rosenbaum
*Lincoln Six Echo* - The Island- Ewan McGregor
*Lindsey* – Angel- Christian Kane
*Logan * - Dark Angel- Michael Weatherly
*Lt James * - V- Judson Scott
*Lt Reed * - Enterprise - Dominic Keating
*Lt Sulu * - Star Trek: TOS- George Takei
*Lt. Tuck Pendleton* - Innerspace- Dennis Quaid
*Madmartigan* - Willow - Val Kilmer 
*Major Evan Lorne* -  SGA - Kavan Smith
*Mal * - Firefly- Nathan Fillion
*Marco * - The 4400- Richard Kahan
*Mason* - Dead Like Me - Callum Blue
*Max* -  Mad Max - Mel Gibson
*Max* - Roswell - Jason Behr
*Metatron* - Dogma Alan Rickman 
*Michael Wiseman* - Now and Again- Eric Close
*Mr. Roarke * - Fantasy Island- Ricardo Montalban
*Mr. Universe * - Serenity- David Krumholtz
*Nelson * - Flatliners - Kiefer Sutherland 
*Neo * - The Matrix- Keanu Reeves 
*Nick Night * - Forever Night - Geraint Wyn Davies 
*Obi Wan* - Star Wars - Ewan McGregor
*Officer Gary Hallet* - Practical Magic- Aidan Quinn
*O'Niel/B] - Outland - Sean Connery
Oz  - Buffy - Seth Green
Palmer Joss - Contact - Matthew McConaughey
Peter Parker - Spiderman- Tobey Maguire
Philo Gant  - Strange Days- Michael Wincott
President – Independence Day- Bill Pullman
Professor Xavier - X-Men - Patrick Stewart
Q  - Star Trek: TNG/VOY - John DeLancie
Quinn Abercromby - Reign of Fire - Christian Bale
Quinn Mallory - Sliders- Jerry O'Connell
Ranger Marcus Cole  - Babylon 5- Jason Carter 
Rhade  - Andromeda - Steve Bacic 
Richard B. Riddick - Pitch Black - Vin Diesel
Rick  - Blade Runner - Harrison Ford
Rodney McKay  - SGA- David Hewlett
Ronon  - SGA- Jason Momoa
Roy Batty - Blade Runner -  Rutger Hauer
Sam Tyler - Life On Mars - John Simms
Sawyer  - Lost- Josh Holloway
Sayid  - Lost- Naveen Andrews
Sebastian Caine  - Hollow Man - Kevin Bacon 
Shawn Farrell  - The 4400- Patrick Flueger
Sheppard - Stargate Atlantis - Joe Flanigan
Simon  - Firefly- Sean Maher
Skinner  - X-Files - Mitch Pileggi
Sky Captain - Sky Captain- Jude Law
Snake Plissken - Escape from New York - Kurt Russell
Snape - Harry Potter Alan Rickman
Spike – Buffy/Angel- James Marsters
Spock  - Star Trek: TOS- Leonard Nimoy 
Starman - Starman- Jeff Bridges
Steven Caldwell  - SGA- Mitch Pileggi
Superman - Superman Returns- Brandon Routh
Teal’c  - SG1- Chris Judge
Terry Sheridan - Tomb Raider - Gerard Butler
The Gunslinger - Westworld/Futureworld -  Yul Brynner
Tom Baldwin  - 4400- Joel Gretsh 
Tom Paris  - Star Trek: Voyager- Robert Duncan McNeil
Top Dollar  - The Crow - Michael Wincott
Trip  - Enterprise- Connor Trinneer 
Tyr  - Andromeda - Keith Hamilton Cobb
Wash  - Firefly- Alan Tudyk
Wesley  - The Princess Bride - Cary Elwes
Wesley – Angel/Buffy - Alexis Denisoff
Wolverine  - X-Men- Hugh Jackman
Xander – Buffy - Nicholas Brendon*


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

Well this list is longer then the sexiest female but anyway....

I am a guy and yes I am straight but this is just my opinion and from what i hear from chicks around me. Viggo Mortensen, Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, the guy who plays Anikan Skywalker in Ep 2 and 3 of SW, Hugh Jackman (go the Aussie!!) and Olando Bloom. Also that Harrison Ford is heaps past his time.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 7, 2007)

Speaking from a female point of view, there are many on that list I would have to agree with.
Iv'e always liked Patrick Stewart as Picard.
Scott Bakula was pretty alright whatever person he leaped into in Quantum Leap.
Rutger Hauer in LadyHawk & Bladerunner absolutely.
Hugh Jackman (thanks Majimaune) in X Men mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
I better not get started here.
Now I have been through the list and comprehensive it is but I think you missed Vin Diesel in Riddick, always worth a look.


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Hugh Jackman (thanks Majimaune) in X Men


I got a thankyou... Go me!!

Nah I'm just crazy.


----------



## Kostmayer (May 7, 2007)

Completely straight myself, but

Commander JJ Adams - Forbidden Planet - Leslie Neilsen


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 7, 2007)

Anytime.  I had forgotten how appealing Hugh is.
I argee with your Harrison Ford comment also, past his time  I cannot believe he is lining up for another Indianna Jones movie.


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

Its apparently going to be his daughter as the main character. Sean Connary is in it too.

Oh and there is a person missing on that list. Me.

And it is funny how the two guys whoi have posted their opinions have stated that they are straight (I am inclueded in the two).


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (May 7, 2007)

It's about time someone started this thread!

I second that Hayden Christiansen as Anakin should be added.  I don't own a copy of episode 3 for the _dialogue.  

_You included Johnny Depp from Pirates but not Orlando Bloom.  Tsk. Tsk. 

From Lord of the Rings, you might want to include Boromir and Faramir, played by Sean Bean and Some Guy respectively.

Anyway, here's my top twelve.

12.  Obi Wan/Ewan McGregor.  (But I'm sure Alec Guinness was sexy back in the day.)
11.  Boromir/Sean Bean.
10.  Will Turner/Orlando Bloom.
9.  Gigolo Joe/Jude Law.
8.  Anakin Skywalker/Hayden Christiansen.
7.  Wolverine/Hugh Jackman.
6.  Snape/Alan Rickman.
5.  Han Solo/Indiana Jones (a tie)/Harrison Ford.
4.  Captain Jack Sparrow/Johnny Depp.
3.  Legolas/Orlando Bloom.
2.  Fox Mulder/David Duchovny.
1.  Aragorn/Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## Melanie Nilles (May 7, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Hugh Jackman (thanks Majimaune) in X Men mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.




Don't forget him in Kate & Leopold and Van Helsing.  No matter how he's made up, he's just sexxxy


----------



## Allegra (May 7, 2007)

Harrison Ford 
Sean Connary - no idea what SF/F films he played but he's so agelessly sexy!
Viggo Mortensen
Johnny Depp
Keanu Reeves


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 7, 2007)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> It's about time someone started this thread!
> 
> 
> From Lord of the Rings, you might want to include Boromir and Faramir, played by Sean Bean and Some Guy respectively.
> ...


----------



## HappyHippo (May 7, 2007)

Big up for Gerard Butler - frankly luscious male, brings a lovely Scots accent to any role! I'm also letting Phantom qualify as fantasy *loosely*, and he makes my kness wibble in it....grrrrr!

Sean Connery was in Zardoz, which I suppose counts as SF? But he wasn't Bond, so he lost sexy points.


Also, the title says 'Sexiest Male Ever'. So *WHO IS HE*???? Coz I think the list might include nearly everyone in the universe!


----------



## murphy (May 7, 2007)

Sean Connery was in one or two of the Highlander films.   He was also in a SF movie called outland.


----------



## Majimaune (May 8, 2007)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> From Lord of the Rings, you might want to include Boromir and Faramir, played by Sean Bean and Some Guy respectively.





Tangaloomababe said:


> Some other guy is David Wedham, a very well respected "Australian" Actor


Reponse to both:Some Guy! Some Guy! He is just like the 
best actor Australia has claimed to be ours. Who cares if he was born a Kiwi? It means Australia can take and then disown at will.



HappyHippo said:


> Sean Connery was in Zardoz, which I suppose counts as SF? But he wasn't Bond, so he lost sexy points.


He was Bond, like the original.


----------



## Allegra (May 8, 2007)

Must add:

*Pierce Brosnan* - The Lawnmower Man / Mars Attacks!


----------



## Nikitta (May 8, 2007)

*Eric Draven* - The Crow - Brandon Lee.

Yes!


----------



## gully_foyle (May 8, 2007)

Okay guys, for those of you who need to say, "I'm not into guys", why don't you view the question as "Sexiest Male in F/SF who you would like to be."

Sam Rockwell as Zaphod "You want to see my spaceship?" Beeblebrox.
Harrison Ford, for everything he did up to (and including) The Fugitive.
Kurt Russell (for the fun of being Snake Plissken)
Bruce Willis (12 Monkeys & maybe 5th Element)
Charlton Heston (Planet of the Apes, Soylent Green, The Omega Man)
Steve McQueen (Did he do any Sci Fi? Don't care, I want to be him!)


----------



## Joel007 (May 8, 2007)

I was surprised Bruce Willis wasn't on the list, I thought women liked him 

Anyways, being a straight guy and all that... I got the impression that women liked

Brad Pitt (probably Troy and Fight Club)
Johnny Depp (Pirates)
Sean Connery (Bond)
Alan Rickman (Snape)
Hugh Jackman (Wolverine)


----------



## Allegra (May 8, 2007)

Brad Pitt & Bruce Willis are fine. But Snape? Not even if he washes his hair 3 times a day!


----------



## Joel007 (May 8, 2007)

Rickman has played more attractive roles I'm sure, its just that it's the onle one I remembered


----------



## Allegra (May 8, 2007)

That's true. In fact I'm looking forward to seeing _Perfume. _


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2007)

I vote on these guys cause they are men i admire for thier coolness or style or they are funny to watch like Depp in Pirates. There arent in a ranking order.

*Mal * - Firefly- Nathan Fillion  my fav hero period!!!!
*Dean Winchester * - Supernatural- *Jensen Ackles
Jane* - Firefly- Adam Baldwin
* Harrison Ford* - Indiana Jones,Star Wars etc
*John Chrichton * - Farscape - SG1- Ben Browder
*Jack O’Neill * - SG1- Richard Dean Anderson
* Johnny Depp* - Pirates 
* Sean Connery* - Bond
* Roger Moore *-  Bond my fav Bond actually
* Daniel Craig* - Layer Cake and Bond
*Teal’c * - SG1- Chris Judge
*Wash * - Firefly- Alan Tudyk
*Fox Mulder * - X-Files - David Duchovny
*Daniel Jackson * - SG1- Michael Shanks
*Mckay* - David Hewlett- Stargate Atlantis
*Spike* – Buffy/Angel- James Marsters
* Al Pacino *- Scarface,Godfather I,II,Serpico,Carlito's Way, A woman's scent
* Bruce Willis*- Die Hard movies, YIPPEE KI-YAY ********* hehe
* Clint Eastwood*- The Man without a Name,Dirty Harry.
* Bruce Lee* well as *Bruce Lee* 
*Jet Li*- Fist of Legend,Fearless
*Jackie Chan* in all his movies except the ones hollywood ruined his style.


P. S Joel007 you know why Jane is in there right


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (May 8, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Reponse to both:Some Guy! Some Guy! He is just like the
> best actor Australia has claimed to be ours. Who cares if he was born a Kiwi? It means Australia can take and then disown at will.



So, are you disowning Russell Crowe yet?


----------



## murphy (May 8, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> I was surprised Bruce Willis wasn't on the list, I thought women liked him
> 
> Anyways, being a straight guy and all that... I got the impression that women liked
> 
> ...


 
You can leave off Brad Pitt



Joel007 said:


> Rickman has played more attractive roles I'm sure, its just that it's the onle one I remembered


 
The Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves


I nominate Adrian Paul who was the Highlander in the TV series.   Really he was the best eye candy.


----------



## Joel007 (May 8, 2007)

I'd have to say that Mal, Jayne, and Wash are all awesome


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2007)

Which is why i was suprised they didnt make your list.

Jane was funniest, i smiled everytime i saw him


----------



## Joel007 (May 8, 2007)

"I'll be in my bunk"

one of the best improv lines.


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2007)

Jane was full awsome lines like that.

There is qoute best lines thread in Firefly forum in tv.com and the thread is huge like 60 pages or something.  Jane is involved in atleast 80% of the qoutes


----------



## Joel007 (May 8, 2007)

Objects in Space has some of my favorites. But enough of that, back to the whole sexy man subject


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2007)

For sexiest crew, I'd have to say the Firefly bunch; *Mal, Jayne, and Wash*. 
*Han Solo* still up near the top of the sexy list.
*Johnny Depp*
*Takeshi Kaneshiro* - *Miyamoto* in Returner (Hot!)


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 8, 2007)

Originally posted by Joel007


> I was surprised Bruce Willis wasn't on the list, I thought women liked him


Thanks for the Bruce Willies reminder.  Corban Dallas in The Fifth Element was pretty sexy.

Originally posted by Murphy


> You can leave off Brad Pitt


 
Ditto for me Murphy.  I have yet to figure out what fellow females see in this man
This is turning into a great list, did anyone mention Clive Owen : Children of Men or pretty much anything where he walks on screen!!!!!  That is one very very sexy guy.....


----------



## manephelien (May 8, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Well this list is longer then the sexiest female but anyway....
> 
> I am a guy and yes I am straight but this is just my opinion and from what i hear from chicks around me. Viggo Mortensen, Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, the guy who plays Anikan Skywalker in Ep 2 and 3 of SW, Hugh Jackman (go the Aussie!!) and Olando Bloom. Also that Harrison Ford is heaps past his time.



I definitely agree with this list. Orlando Bloom's grown up. 

I'd also add Ioan Gruffudd (Fantastic Four) and Sean Bean (Boromir in LOTR), Alessandro Juliani (Gaeta in NuBSG), Michael Trucco (Sam Anders in NuBSG), Richard Dean Anderson (Stargate) and Michael Shanks (Stargate).


----------



## HBP (May 9, 2007)

Well from where i am the ladies just can't get over Orlando Bloom (i'm almost jealous), Hugh Jackman, and Keanu Reeves. When i went to watch Goblet of fire in theater, the screams for Daniel Radcliffe were earsplitting *(and 2 think he is barely an adult).*


----------



## manephelien (May 9, 2007)

Well, Daniel is just about young enough to be my son, and I admit that in publicity posters for the London EQUUS he had me catching my breath as well.


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

Radcliffe is only 17.

I have heard some women going for Ashten Kutcher (sp?) saying that he's hot. It annoys me, I mean I'm hot (or so I am told).


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 9, 2007)

Majimaune.
You crack me up.  Still I love the confidence factor!


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> So, are you disowning Russell Crowe yet?


I reckon we should.



tangaloomababe said:


> Majimaune.
> You crack me up.  Still I love the confidence factor!


That is the first time anyone has said that to me you know. Confidence is the first key though and I need a lot of that if I get a main part in Pirates Of Penzance (school musical that we are doing this year).


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 9, 2007)

Well I wish you well in your quest to get the lead role in Pirates, this could lead to greater things, a great musical career.  You will have to let everyone know how you go.
Oh as for Russell, do you think we should write him of just yet?  I'm still a little partial to our Rus... (well he did live here for more than 5mins so that makes him ours)


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Well I wish you well in your quest to get the lead role in Pirates, this could lead to greater things, a great musical career.  You will have to let everyone know how you go.


Lead role? Frederic the little boring guy? No way. Major General Stanley all the way...or the Sargent. And I will keep you posted. Hopefully will find out tomorrow. Oh and while I am on the topic of this why don't I say how John English looks like a rat?


tangaloomababe said:


> Oh as for Russell, do you think we should write him of just yet?  I'm still a little partial to our Rus... (well he did live here for more than 5mins so that makes him ours)


I guess so but the whole throwing of the phone thing was blamed at us. Annoying, it was. Now started to speak like Yoda, I have. To speak like this at length, difficult it is.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 10, 2007)

Oh yes I well remember Jon English, I must admit I liked Jon's voice, but those eyes, he always looked like he needed at least another 6 hours sleep. What alice cooper did with eye makeup seemd to come natural to Jon. 
Come to think of it we really shouldnt mention Jon or Alice in this thread, two of the least sexy males. 
I know I have already mentioned Clive Owen, but he is very SEXY!!!


----------



## Majimaune (May 11, 2007)

Yeah I'm with you with that. Not meantioning those two who we are not meantioning again in this thread. 

I am also with you with Clive Owen although I had to google him, not recognising his name.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 12, 2007)

I stopped googling clive owen images when I realised I wasnt getting any housework or schoolwork done as well as forgetting to go to work.  The dog got fat and lazy.  So I just had to stop.  
I used to have him as wallpaper on my computer but that was distracting, now I just have a Liberator pic..


----------



## Majimaune (May 12, 2007)

I used to have a LotR pic of Mordor but then that got distracting because it looked so cool. Now I have some nice cars there. Very nice cars...but I think it is time for a new one.


----------



## HBP (May 12, 2007)

Guess who every one forgot..............Tom Welling, you know that guy from Smallville that plays Clark Kent. Don't tell me you guys don't watch smallville or haven't heard of it. He is in his recent 20's and was voted in the top 25  summer hunks.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 13, 2007)

Ive not watched smallville and no I dont know who Tom Welling is, but I'll take a look and get back to you on this one!!!!
Did I mention Clive Owen (just kidding)


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 13, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Steve McQueen (Did he do any Sci Fi? Don't care, I want to be him!)



Well, his first leading role in a film was in _The Blob_ (1958), so I guess that more than qualifies him to be on this list.  And, yeah, from a woman's point of view...I don't particularly care if he was ever in any science fiction...he definitely belongs on _any_ list of sexiest men ever.


----------



## Majimaune (May 13, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Did I mention Clive Owen (just kidding)


Um I dont know. I will just go an look back at some other posts. *looks* Ahh yeah once or twice.

I don't think much of Tom Welling. I mean he is alright from a guys point of view but I wouldn't say he is that great.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 13, 2007)

I'd do Harrison Ford, I am straight but you know its han solo


----------



## Urien (May 13, 2007)

Smeagol is the mostest handsomest EVVERR


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 14, 2007)

Originally posted by andrew v spencer



> Smeagol is the mostest handsomest EVVERR


Andrew I really think you need to get out more, however failing that what is it you like or find SEXY about Smeagol?????

Originally posted by Majimuane

I





> don't think much of Tom Welling. I mean he is alright from a guys point of view but I wouldn't say he is that great


 
Yes I have googled the man and he is alright from a female point of view, but he is no Clive Owen or Vin Diesel.
PS: I think this is post 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I had that much to say........


----------



## HBP (May 14, 2007)

I really need to google this Clive Owen you people speak about, who is he...........could someone spare me the trouble and give me a synopsis of this dude.


----------



## murphy (May 14, 2007)

HBP said:


> I really need to google this Clive Owen you people speak about, who is he...........could someone spare me the trouble and give me a synopsis of this dude.


 

Look here:   Clive Owen


----------



## HBP (May 14, 2007)

Oh yeah i did this thing in my community, it was sort of a questionnaire towards the girls. Who is the hottest celebrity male you know? It was no multiple choice, just individual opinion.

Orlando Bloom 9
Jonny Depp 4
Will Smith 2
Bruce Willis 2 - i was like (ok then isn't he a bit too old)
Elijah Wood 1 - I was a bit terrified at the girl's reponse but didn't show my dismay.


----------



## HBP (May 14, 2007)

Ok then and you ppl r crazy over him bcuz hes greying. Rather talented actor.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the Clive Owen link Murphy.  I think pic no 75 of 127 was my favorite.
For HBP I first noticed him in King Arthur (think it was the voice, no really I like that roughness to it)  Saw him in Closer, cannot say I liked the movie much but he has a really good set of lines (that we cannot repeat on this site) I liked him in Children of Men but not so much in Sin City.  He was also in a movie with jennifer Aniston called Derailed (I do not like Jennifer Aniston as an actress) but Clive was good...... Ok maybe I am a bit biased.
I do like him as an actor first and because he looks pretty good on screen sceond.


----------



## Quokka (May 14, 2007)

I know my wife would insist that Jonny Depp gets a mention. He was the pin up boy for her back in the days of 21 Jump street and he's still doing it for her in a pirate suit today.

We both had a bit of a laugh when _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ was on the other day, he looks like he was about 15 at the time.


----------



## Majimaune (May 15, 2007)

andrew.v.spencer said:


> Smeagol is the mostest handsomest EVVERR


Oh yeah deffinately.



tangaloomababe said:


> PS: I think this is post 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I had that much to say........


No post 50.



HBP said:


> Orlando Bloom 9
> Jonny Depp 4
> Will Smith 2
> Bruce Willis 2 - i was like (ok then isn't he a bit too old)
> Elijah Wood 1 - I was a bit terrified at the girl's reponse but didn't show my dismay.


Bloom - Ok I can see that there.
Depp - I can see that too even though he is like 50.
Smith - I can just see that.
Willis - In his prime.
Wood - Has awesome eyes.


----------



## ladygiggs (May 15, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> I know I have already mentioned Clive Owen, but he is very SEXY!!!



He is definitely upper case SEXY 

I've got to add an extra vote for Gerry Butler for pretty much everything he's ever done including 'Beowulf and Grendel', if you can watch a copy then go for it, a very well judged take on the epic original. I'm pretty sure I blacked out when he got naked in '300' too *fans self*

And if the new 'Robin Hood' series can count as fantasy, I nominate Richard Armitage. Eek! Drool on the keyboard!


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 15, 2007)

Majumaune I am new so please explain, on the side it tells you when you first posted and no of posts. Mine says 104. How does 100 become 50? Although having thought about it, I didnt think I had writtent hat much, I just thought time passes by quickly when your having fun.....


Originally posted by ladygiggs



> He is definitely upper case SEXY


Oh yes a girl with great taste, just like mine.  I have also taken a quick look at the new Robin Hood, what I have watched I have enjoyed.  You know to much drool on the keyboard and the keys get stuck...


----------



## ladygiggs (May 15, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Oh yes a girl with great taste, just like mine.  I have also taken a quick look at the new Robin Hood, what I have watched I have enjoyed.  You know to much drool on the keyboard and the keys get stuck...



Yep, you know since Robin Hood has only just started here in Australia, I'm still excitable about seeing Richard Armitage on screen for the first time since North and South. 

Cheers!


----------



## fantasy noob (May 15, 2007)

but whers the sexiest female thread ?


----------



## Joel007 (May 15, 2007)

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/37457-who-is-the-sexiest-woman-across-the-years.html


----------



## Majimaune (May 16, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Majumaune I am new so please explain, on the side it tells you when you first posted and no of posts. Mine says 104. How does 100 become 50?


Oh right I misunderstood you. I thought you meant in this thread. You see it was the 50th post in this thread



tangaloomababe said:


> Oh yes a girl with great taste, just like mine.  I have also taken a quick look at the new Robin Hood, what I have watched I have enjoyed.  You know to much drool on the keyboard and the keys get stuck...


Oh I am loving that show and yes I can see why he would be nominated.



ladygiggs said:


> Yep, you know since Robin Hood has only just started here in Australia,


Yeah ABC is a great channel.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 16, 2007)

Originally posted by Majimaune


> Oh right I misunderstood you. I thought you meant in this thread. You see it was the 50th post in this thread


 
No thats cool, the only problem is that I have posted so much, means I am becoming addicted.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/37457-who-is-the-sexiest-woman-across-the-years.html


 


well thx there joel


----------



## Majimaune (May 17, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> No thats cool, the only problem is that I have posted so much, means I am becoming addicted.


No your not. I have 292 by the time I post this. Double you.


----------



## HBP (May 18, 2007)

Well i am a long long way from hundred, its safe 2 say u quadruple me majimaune. Is that even a word.......oh well.


----------



## Joel007 (May 18, 2007)

Quadruple is a word, yes. 

But what does it have to do with the sexiest woman, and when does the voting end?


----------



## manephelien (May 18, 2007)

Not to mention the sexiest man. 

I don't think the voting will end on this one, there are always new ones people think of.


----------



## Majimaune (May 18, 2007)

You know this thread is longer then the Sexiest Female thread in a male dominated forum. Strange hey?


----------



## speedingslug (May 18, 2007)

More people to add to the list !
 Can anyone fill the gaps?
 Then the voting  can start tommorow, after a week of voting  the top ten will be polled.

5 ***** Favorite then down to 1* in  a points system 

Harry Potter - Harry Potter - Daniel Radcliffe
Miyamoto  -  The Returner - Takeshi Kaneshiro 
Sam  Winchester - Supernatural -  Jared Padalecki
Corban Dallas -   5th Element - Bruce Willis
Commander JJ Adams - Forbidden Planet - Leslie Neilsen
Boromir - LOTR - Sean Bean.
Eric Draven - The Crow - Brandon Lee.
Will Turner - Pirates - Orlando Bloom
James Bond - 007 - Daniel Craig
James Bond - 007 - Sean Connery
Obi Wan- Star Wars -  Alec Guinness
Marcus - Babylon 5 - Jason Carter


 ?  - Lost - Dominic Monaghan 
 Dresden? - Dresden Files - Paul Blackthorne 
? - Sunshine - Cillian Murphy 
? -  Mars Attacks! - Pierce Brosnan
? - The Lawnmower Man - Pierce Brosnan
Zaphod - ? - Sam Rockwelll
? - 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis
? - Zardoz - Sean Connery
? - Charlton Heston -Planet of the Apes
? - Charlton Heston - Soylent Green
? - Charlton Heston - The Omega Man)
? - The Blob - Steve McQueen 
? - Troy - Brad Pitt 

What characters for these nominations ?

Jack Nicholson
Cary Elwes
Nicholas Brendan
David Wedham
Alexander Siddig
Kevin Smith


----------



## CBellenis (May 18, 2007)

Can I give a token vote to James T Kirk as I had a crush on him as a child in the '60s (Thank god tastes change!)

Good to see you've got John Barrowman already as taste appears to improve!


----------



## Majimaune (May 19, 2007)

speedingslug said:


> ?  - Lost - Dominic Monaghan
> Zaphod - ? - Sam Rockwelll
> ? - Troy - Brad Pitt


These blanks I can fill in.
Charlie (I think) - Dominic Monaghan
Zaphod Beblebrocks - Hitchhickers Guide To The Galaxy - Sam Rockwell
Achilles - Troy - Brad Pitt.

Those WERE NOT my votes. Just filling in what blanks I could.

You also left out David Wenham - Faramir - LotR.


----------



## HBP (May 19, 2007)

What happened to Jonny Depp..............i thought he was also apart of the contention.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 19, 2007)

Dont forget Clive Owen in Children of Men please.......

Majimaune: Your new avatar dosn't look like "most evil of evil anymore"


----------



## Joel007 (May 19, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Zaphod Beblebrocks - Hitchhickers Guide To The Galaxy - Sam Rockwell




Pedant attack!

It's spelt Beeblebrox


----------



## daisybee (May 19, 2007)

Richard Dean Anderson-SG1
Mark Whalberg-Planet Of The Apes (Teenage crush still going strong!)
Clive Owen- Children of Men
Brandon Lee-The Crow


----------



## Majimaune (May 20, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Majimaune: Your new avatar dosn't look like "most evil of evil anymore"


Why thank you. I drew it you know.



Joel007 said:


> Pedant attack!
> 
> It's spelt Beeblebrox


Well sorry Mister I-Can-Spell...jks


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 20, 2007)

David Tennant as...well, The Doctor, of course! (Woop!) 
Viggo Mortensen as Aragorn. 

Boo yah


----------



## HBP (May 20, 2007)

I think we have an intruder in our presence. Someone must have gotten hold of Majimaune's password. What happened to the if i told you i'd have to kill you & the three eyes thingy. An evil person doesn't just change overnight.

Very suspicious. lol


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 20, 2007)

Originally posted by Majimuane:



> Why thank you. I drew it you know


 
Really, is it a self portrait?


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> Really, is it a self portrait?


No its not but I am working on one without using a mirror. Very hard.



HBP said:


> I think we have an intruder in our presence. Someone must have gotten hold of Majimaune's password. What happened to the if i told you i'd have to kill you & the three eyes thingy. An evil person doesn't just change overnight.
> 
> Very suspicious. lol


Aggghhh No where are they? No no one has got into my account, I changed it all myself. I just got bored with what I had there and decided it was time for a change. I also put 'Brain waves are flat' there and took (haha Fool of a Took) away 'Most evil of evil'. It is still me though.


----------



## HBP (May 21, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> No its not but I am working on one without using a mirror. Very hard.
> 
> Aggghhh No where are they? No no one has got into my account, I changed it all myself. I just got bored with what I had there and decided it was time for a change. I also put 'Brain waves are flat' there and took (haha Fool of a Took) away 'Most evil of evil'. It is still me though.




Haha..... thats exactly what the Intruder would say, Still very suspicious. Your brain waves seem flatter than Majimaune's.


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

Well it is a statement that brainwaves, instead of moving in waves are flat. Maji has just grown up a little since then so you could say there is an intruder.


----------



## HBP (May 21, 2007)

Really , somethging new learnt. think i need to watch science channel more.............ne way back 2 the topic cuz joel will soon be here reminding us that what we r talking about is completly irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

Yeah he will be although it is good to have people around like that cause otherwise you can end up with something completely unrelated to anything in the intire thread.


----------



## Joel007 (May 21, 2007)

I'm often the number one contender for tangents anyway!


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

Right on cue Joel.


----------



## HBP (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh crap, joel u r like a shepherd watching over his flock. I was planning 2 say something else best if i put it off for another time. *the forum reaper*.


----------



## Majimaune (May 22, 2007)

Forum reaper?


----------



## HBP (May 22, 2007)

Thats joel's new name............the forum reaper or maybe i shall be more specific and call him the thread reaper. He surfs around the forum and look 4 unworthy posts in each thread.


----------



## Majimaune (May 23, 2007)

Like these last couple...


----------



## Joel007 (May 23, 2007)

Just wait there while I fetch my scythe...


----------



## Majimaune (May 23, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------

